# Maw's Waffle Recipi



## desertlites (Mar 18, 2008)

3 cups sifted flour-4 tsp. double acting bakeing powder-1 tsp. salt-2 tsp sugar-2/3 cup melted butter-2 cups milk-4 eggs separated.Sift & mix dry ingreadents,add melted butter.next add milk grauduly alternating & mixing with beaten egg yolk.finnally fold in stiffley beaten egg whites.Maw used to thin with more milk-1/4 to 1/2 cup. they freeze very well. this recipi goes way back-the best waffles ever-but must follow to the t.


----------

